# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ίωνας [Ionas, Mongibello, Budelli, Miguel Hernandez, Freja Scarlett, Superflex Hotel]

## Apostolos

Είχαμε γράψει ότι το πλοίο θα έρχοταν απο την Ιταλία, το φωτογράφησα στο Πέραμα, κάπου το είδα στο marinetraffic με αρκετές φώτο αλλα σήμερα δεν το βλέπω πουθενά. Κάποια πληροφορία για το περίεργο αυτό σκάφος;

ionas.JPG

----------


## CORFU

μαλλον αναμονη για την θερινη περιοδο

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχαμε γράψει αλλά..... χαθήκαν. Ας τα ανανεώσουμε.
Έφυγε απο τη Μεσίνα στις 31/07/2012 με το ρυμουλκό Μιχάλης S του Σπανόπουλου και ήρθε στο Πέραμα στις 04/08/2012 απ' όπου και η φωτο.
Την ανανέωση του (όπως και στο αδελφάκι του Δωριεύς) είχε αναλάβει το γραφείο του συχωρεμένου Νίκου Πετυχάκη. Μετά το θάνατο του υπήρχε καθυστέρηση γιατί όλα τα χαρτιά ήταν υπογεγραμμένα, απο εκείνον. Απο τότε είναι δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλου και πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη. Θα μάθουμε στην πορεία, αν ξεκίνησε η μετασκευή του.

ΙΩΝΑΣ 09 04-08-2012.jpg

----------


## geo1981

Ευχομαι η μετασκευη του να εχει την τυχη του Παντοκρατορα και οχι του Δωριευσ ,ασ κανουν κατι καλο τουλαχιστον κ εμφανισιμο

----------


## CORFU

αυτο φιλε μου θα ειναι μεγαλο λαθοs γιατι αν εχειs ταξιδεψειs και με τα δυο αυτα πλοια θα καταλαβειs τι εννοω......και ακομα αν αυτη την στιγμη ο Παντοκρατωρ ειναι στο φευγα ειναι απο μεγαλη καταναλωση σε σχεση με τα αλλα πλοια τυπου Δωριευs-Ιοναs-Nικολαοs

----------


## sylver23

Παντελή το ξεχάσαμε το Ιονάς , συνεχίζεται η μετασκευή του;

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι είχα ακούσει .....δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη η μετασκευή του. Πιστεύω να πάω Πέραμα αυτές τις μέρες και να μάθω.
Ας δούμε το ΙΩΝΑΣ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 13-11-2012.

ΙΩΝΑΣ 26 13-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ιδιοκτήτρια εμφανίζεται η CORFU SUPERFLEX I LTD

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι τα έφερε ο Κος. Παπαϊωαννίδης, που έχει τα Αχαιός, Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ, Δωριεύς.........

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Ίωνας φωτογραφημένο εχθές πάνω απο το Αγ. Παντελεήμων στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου που βρίσκετε, χωρίς να φαίνετε ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει κάποια εργασία επάνω του.

ΙΩΝΑΣ 27 20-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και νάτο το πλοίο, μετά από πολύ καιρό και πάλι στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0200_0_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το Ίωνας μπήκε για την συντήρηση του στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Φωτο μόλις ετοιμαστεί ο σέρβερ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο στις 03/03/2017 από την Κυνόσουρα πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει. Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι την Δευτέρα 06/03 θα καθελκυστεί και θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου για να κάνει αλλαγή σημαίας και τα υπόλοιπα....χαρτιά του. Γύρω δε στις 20-25/03 θα φύγει για Κέρκυρα. Ελπίζω να πάω μαζί με το Espresso Venezia αυτό το ωραίο ταξιδάκι.

ΙΩΝΑΣ 63 03-03-2017 copy.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αμήν Παντελή μου, αμήν, από το στόμα σου και στου θεούλη το αυτί !!! Να προσθέσω σε αυτά που έγραψες, ότι πράγματι ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου θα είναι σύντομος, σκάρτες τρεις ημέρες, και αυτό γιατί όπως είδαμε και μάθαμε από κοντά σήμερα, δεν χρειάστηκε καν καθαρισμό η γάστρα του αφού όπως χαρακτηριστικά μας ειπώθηκε ήταν πεντακάθαρη και δεν βρέθηκε  ούτε ένα ......στρείδι Εσθονικό έστω για δείγμα !!! Όσο για τις πληροφορίες που μάθαμε από "πρώτο χέρι" για τις συνθήκες της παραλαβής του και του μακρινού ταξιδιού επιστροφής του στην χώρα μας, ήταν πραγματικά κάτι το συναρπαστικό !!!!!

Να δούμε και μία ακόμα φωτό, σημερινή, μέσα από την μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0039.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/03/2017_

----------


## hayabusa

Η άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά από αέρος  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κόντρα στους καιρούς που τα Ελληνικά πλοία αλλάζουν τη σημαία τους από Ελληνική σε .....διάφορες άλλες, το Ίωνας από Κυπριακή σημαία που είχε ....πλέον ανεμίζει η* ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ.* ​Μπράβο στην εταιρεία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές ήρθε και ο καπετάνιος του από την Κέρκυρα. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα φύγει την Τρίτη .....αν τελειώσει η χαρτούρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είχαμε γράψει και ποιο πάνω εχθές το Ίωνας με καπετάνιο το Γιώργο Παναγιάρη έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα που ήταν με προορισμό την όμορφη Κέρκυρα. Αυτή την ώρα είναι ΝΑ από την Ιθάκη με 11,3 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλή συνέχεια, και ας ελπίσουμε κάποια άλλη φορά .....να σταθούμε πιό τυχεροί !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο 01/04/2017 το μεσημέρι στις 15.00 μ.μ το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους φίλους του πληρώματος και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## CORFU

Αν τα καταφέρω θα είμαι μέσα και θα σου τηλεφωνήσω

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την γέφυρα του Ίωνας και τον Cpt. Γιώργο επί το έργο. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλήρωμα.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-68-08-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ίωνας επέστρεψε σήμερα στα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλήρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εχθές το Ίωνας έφυγε μέσα σε χιονοθύελλα από την Εσθονία και πήγε στη Λετονία για να ελεγχθεί και την Τετάρτη 11/01 2017 να ξεκινήσει για να έρθει στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια και καλός να επιστρέψει στα πάτρια εδάφη. Κάποια στιγμή θα έχουμε και φωτο από εκεί.


Όταν έχεις φίλους ......βρίσκεις πολλά. Εδώ ο αρχιμηχανικός της εταιρείας κος. Κουλκουνιώτης στο VENTSPILS LETONIA όταν είχε πάει να παραλάβει το πλοίο.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-70-VENTSPILS-LETONIA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος ο κ. Κουλκουνιώτης, πραγματικός άρχοντας, και χαίρομαι πολύ που τον έχω γνωρίσει μέσω εσένα Παντελή. Αν και off topic, να αναφέρω ότι είναι ο μοναδικός από τον οποίον έχω ακούσει τον σωστό ορισμό για τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου μονής κατεύθυνσης, ή αν προτιμάτε παντόφλες. *Ορθόπλωρα*, ούτε ...μονόπλωρα, ούτε ...μονόπορτα, ούτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη.......... (Θου Κύριε φυλακήν τω στοματί μου !!!)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ίωνας από τις 16/04/2018 που είχε σταματήσει για την ακινησία του, ξεκίνησε πριν από λίγο τα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ...παντός καιρού Ίωνας δεμένο σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13.30 μ.μ στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Γιώργο και το πλήρωμα του.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-71-14-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του* *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΔΡ-ΚΛ ''ΙΩΝΑΣ'' Ν.Π. 12458**, ότι κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου προς εκτέλεση προγραμμα**τισμένου δρομολογίου από νέο λιμένα ν. Κέρκυρας για λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας,** διαπιστώθηκε ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα.**Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεν**αρχείο Κέρκυρας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του* *''ΙΩΝΑΣ' μέχρι διαπίστωσης αποκατάστασης βλάβης /ζημιάς και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης και αξιοπλοΐας μετά από βλάβη/ζημιά από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα.*
*Από το περιστατικό δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ούτε εισροή υδάτων, ενώ οι** πενήντα εννέα (59) επιβάτες, τα είκοσι (20) Ι.Χ., τα οχτώ (08) Φ/Γ και το ένα (01) Δ/Κ που επέβαιναν στο πλοίο, αφού αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με επόμενο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δόξα να 'χει η Παναγιά η Κερκυραία, μιά λαμπάδα -δύο μπόγια- πρέπει να της ανάψουν. Αφού από το ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα που διαπιστώθηκε δεν παρατηρήθηκε ούτε .....θαλάσσια ρύπανση, .....ούτε εισροή υδάτων, σίγουρα το έκανε το θάμα της !!!  :Angel:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ίωνας και το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας. Καλή συνέχεια.(φωτο του φίλου μου στο fb Παναγιώτη Κατσάμπα)

ΙΩΝΑΣ-72-04-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Ρ ''ΙΩΝΑΣ'' Ν.Π. 12458, για μηχανική βλάβη του πλοίου κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου του για λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας.
     Στο πλοίο μετέβη το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων,  όπου διαπίστωσε ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα, ενώ στη συνέχεια απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης και αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
        Από το περιστατικό δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση και δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός, ενώ οι πενήντα επτά επιβάτες του, τα οχήματα και τα φορτηγά (10 και 4 αντίστοιχα), εξυπηρετήθηκαν από έτερο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο προς την Ηγουμενίτσα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ίωνας μετά την Κ. Δευτέρα θα φύγει από Κέρκυρα και θα πάει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας για αμμοβολή και βάψιμο στα ύφαλα και μετά θα έρθει στο Πέραμα για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες του. Εδώ σε μια πόζα του όσο ήταν ναυλωμένο στη Ρωσία και εξυπηρετούσε στην γραμμή Kavkaz - Krym. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-48-15-05-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε τελικά ξημερώματα από Κέρκυρα για Χαλκίδα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ίωνας ήδη έχει βγει στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας και η αμμοβολή στα ύφαλα του, όπως βλέπουμε έχει ξεκινήσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-73-09-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ίωνας τελείωσε με την αμμοβολή και το βάψιμο στα ύφαλα του και έρχεται στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Το Ίωνας τελείωσε με της δουλειές του και έφυγε για Κέρκυρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ίωνας* φωτογραφημένο εχθές στην Κέρκυρα με τα νέα σινιάλα γραμμένα στις μπάντες του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-74-10-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Ίωνας* με τα νέα του σινιάλα εν πλω από Κέρκυρα για Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή εβδομάδα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλο το πλήρωμα.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-75-02-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ίωνας* περιμένοντας να φορτώσει για ένα δρομολόγιο του *από Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα*. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλήρωμα του.

ΙΩΝΑΣ-76-20-08-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Αναχώρηση σήμερα απο ΚέρκυραIMG_20191018_162130.jpgIMG_20191018_162238.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άφιξη του πλοίου στο νησί των Φαιάκων. Με τα νέα σινιάλα της Kerkyra Seaways δείχνει καλύτερα  :Rolleyes New: 

IMG_1992.jpg

----------

